# Canidae = Itchy skin?



## RangerFranklin (Sep 5, 2010)

We have started our 10 week old puppy on Canidae grain free all life stages kibble. He does not have fleas (he's had a CapStar and is on Frontline) so we're concerned that it is either an allergy, or this food. Has anyone else experienced itchy skin on Canidae, and if so, what food did you switch to in order to alleviate the problem?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It could very well be that your pup has food allergies. You can try switching to another food that has different main ingredients than this one does.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I only used Canidae for a short time because it was making my dogs sheds a lot and giving them a dull coat though no itchies. Have you tried Blue Buffalo or Orijen- maybe their fish types? Dogs can have allergies to certain proteins just like allergies to grains so play around with proteins and see if you can isolate the issue.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Canidae may have five stars on the dog food review, but the food was absolutely awful in my opinion. Feed something not manufactured by Diamond and see if your dog improves. 

My dogs are on Kumpi, and their coats are way better than they were on Canidae. Their weights are better too. And one of the dogs, my parents' dog Cujo, was on special food for allergies natural balance duck and potato, then canidae, then taste of the wild, then canidae grain free, (all made by diamond), and now his coat is soft and without itchies and oozing wounds. He had been to the vet many times, even punched out skin samples to send to the specialist. The vet finally said his coat is probably as good as it is going to get. But no. It was the nasty food.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe your pup needs a bath. it could be
the food, something outside she'a allergic to.
is there anything in your house that might
be causing the itching? what kind of laundry detergent
do you use? whatever you wash here bedding in
or the towels you use on her could be it.

switch foods. make a list or keep the labels so you know
what you're feedding. compare the ingredients from
brand to another.


----------

